# White Eyes?



## SaintScythus (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi this will be my first real topic, so bear with me.

Yesterday I received two nymphs a L2-3 and a L3-4 from a reputable source and one of my mantis is not moving and its eyes are now white as of a couple of hours ago. Is it just molting or is it dying? It wouldn't accept a fly I held in front of it with a needle it just struck at it as to get it away. Help is appreciated.

StJohn


----------



## SaintScythus (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a pic sorry its the best I can do.







He's the thing with two white dots in the middle of the branch.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2007)

Should be fine. My young green mantids seem to have light colored eyes. If they act normal it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 7, 2007)

It might want to molt if it's striking food away. If it's dying, it most likely won't even respond to food.


----------



## SaintScythus (Jun 7, 2007)

Earlier today the mantid,s eyes were pale purple, now it is just hanging on to the branch with its front claws. It barely responds to a gentle shaking of the container.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 7, 2007)

Some of mine have pink eyes,but theyre ok just weird colors.

Just leave him be, he's probably going through a shed. If it doesnt shed and accept food tomorrow or the next day then you can start worrying.


----------

